# Sadzīves tehnika >  tējkanna Philips Hd 4686 un X2 kondensators

## migano

Mētājās tā tējkanna, jo eletronika sāka niķoties, slēdzās ārā neuzsildot un reizēm pat ieslēgt nevarēja.
Pie problēmas ar ieslēgšanu - vainīgs mikroslēdzis.
Bet ar pirmslaicīgu izslēgšanos - atradu internetā, ka pie vainas interferences kondensators.
Te ir raksts: http://forum.cxem.net/index.php?showtopic=51455
Tas zilais interferences kondensators B32923 X2, kam paramteri 470 nF, 305 V ~ laikam.
Pārbaudot ar testeri uz pretestību, lādējas nepārtraukti , vārdusakot, nesasniedz 1.
argusā dabūju Pilkor 0644, kam ir 330n, 250v~


Ieliku shēmā un pie pievienošanas bija ugunsbīstamība pie kondensatora  ::  


Kas varēja nojukt un kāda interferences kondensatoram tur ir loma ? 
Ir iespējams to vadības plati pārbaudīt kopumā, vai arī nav vairs vērts ? Tur uz plates ir kontrolieris  HT46R23, varbūt ka tas nobeidzās arī dēļ neatbilstoša kondensatora uzstādīšanas  ?

----------


## Isegrim

Vai mums būtu jālasa cauri tas krievu forums? Tai pariktei vajadzētu darboties vispār bez kondensatora. Caursists, protams, ir uzreiz metams. Paskaties, kas tur ir ar temperatūras devēju. To visu var padzenāt uz galda; tad skaidrība radīsies. 
P.S. Man vēl ir 3 kW tējkanna, kurai nav nekādas elektronikas. Tikai 'bimetāli', divi pamatnei un viens tvaikam. Darbojas jau 10 gadu un neiznīkst.

----------


## migano

Nē, nav jālasa. Kāda ir interferences kondensatora loma ? Ja palielināts spriegums, tas noregulē ? Vai nozīmē, ka tur var slēgt pa taisno ? Tālāk ir viena pretestība, kurai ir kaut kāds cipars iemērot.
Nu man jau arī sāk nākt prātā doma to kannu kaut kā pārtaisīt par vienkāršu kannu, es jau tāpat neizmantoju tos grādu iestatījumus un "keep warm". 
Tai kannai ir 2 t-ras sensori. 
Bet relejs tak jāatstāj ja pārtaisa ? Vienkāršām kannām tak ar releju ieslēdzas strāva uz sildelementu ?

----------


## juris90

> Bet relejs tak jāatstāj ja pārtaisa ? Vienkāršām kannām tak ar releju ieslēdzas strāva uz sildelementu ?


 nē vienkāršākām tējkannām nav nekādu releju, bet tikai lēts bimetāla kontakts, kas sākot vārīties ūdenim pārtrauc ķēdi. un kondensātors bija jāmaina elektrolītiskais. 
http://ykhokhlov.livejournal.com/1094.html un pie paātrinātas izlēgšanas var būt vainīgs tejkannas apakšā uz metala diska esošais termokontakts, kas paredzēts avarijas atslegšanai: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vVNLycTSBR...3+18.57.01.jpg

----------


## next

1. Nelieto vaardus kuru noziimi nesaproti, nav tur nekaadas interferences, tas ir balasta kondensators sheemas baroshanai.
2. X2 kondensators var tikt aizvietots tikai ar X2.
3. Pameklee uz plates stabilitronu, ja tas pats bojaa iedams uztaisiijis stabilu iiso tad paareejaa sheemas dalja vareetu buut dziiva (maz ceriibu).

----------


## migano

nomainīju elektrolītisko kondensatoru, atgriezās uz plates dzīvība. vismaz pārslēdzot t-ras, diodes pārslēdzās. Bet kad ieslēdz sildīšanu, sāk dzirksteļot relejs uz plates. Kaut kā tieksme uzreiz izslēgt strāvas padevi  ::   Vai tas varētu nozīmēt, ka relejs beigts vai arī tam cikliski tiek padota ieslēgšanas/izslēgšanas strāva ? Releju var notestēt, padodot tos cik tur 18 v (uz kastes tā ir).

----------


## ansius

kādā ziņā dzirksteļo? releja kontakti vai releja stiprinājums uz plates?

----------


## next

Es tagad pateeloshu ekstrasensu. :: 
Dzirksteles vinjsh tur diez vai redz, driizaak jau dzird ka relejs klabina.
Man domaat taisngriezim kaada diode beigta un tas relejs no viena pusperioda straadaa.
IMHO.

----------


## migano

tā ka es ilgi negribu gaidīt kas un kur dzirksteļo  ::  relejs zem korpusa melnā un zem releja. Pašu releju ar +12 pamēģināju, slēgājas un kad ieslēdzies, "pīkstulis" arī iet cauri. Pamēģināju releju apiet un uzlodēju "jumper" vadu. Rezultāts - pie ieslēgšanas 2 vai vairāk diodes nocepās.  Varbūt jābeidz eksperimentēt  :: )  Laikam jau tas relejs ir ar drošību (atkal lietoju vārdus ko nezinu) un slēdzās ārā dēļ pārslodzes. Vārdusakot, kamēr viss nenodegs, miers laikam nebūs

----------


## AndrisZ

::  Tā nu viš ir



> mūsu mežonīgais _kapitālisms_ kontaktā ar Rietumiem _izsitīs_ visus probķus

----------

